# Testing LNB??



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if u can test a slimline LNB to see if it's working properly??


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Is this a SWM LNB? SL3 or SL5?

Using just a receiver connected to a suspect LNB could be a good test.
Another way would use a meter.
Of course these would require that the LNB be pointed at the sats.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you can use DMM, you could start from measuring its resistance ( should be in a range 10-20 KOhm).


----------



## mqhaudio (Jul 23, 2011)

I had one on an install had 2 hours worth of tech support service trying to diagnose the issue. 

There reply was replace the lnb and then see what happens.

Easy for me but not for a home owner.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I guess we should ask what kind of symptoms/problems you are having, and what have you done to result in needing to test/verify the LNB functioning?

Easiest way to test is with a receiver, as someone noted. Without a decent meter, not much more you can do.


----------



## tnbrowneyes62 (Jun 27, 2011)

We are still trying to get our slimline going. Can't find satellite 101 no matter what we try.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

tnbrowneyes62 said:


> We are still trying to get our slimline going. Can't find satellite 101 no matter what we try.


Call DirecTV.


----------

